# possible boa pairing



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello 
Please could any help me with the possible offspring of these two boas,

triple het moonglow(hypo, het anery, poss het abino) x double het snow (het anery, poss het albino)

i have my head round basic genetics but when it comes down to double a triple hets my head goes funny.
i do understand this paring cant be fully determind cos of they both are poss het albino, but if they do prove out wot could be outcome? and if they dont prove out wot would be outcome? and if one does prove and other doesnt, prsume have to breed to normal to find that out?

any help with this would be great.
thanks


----------



## dmreptilebreeder (May 2, 2009)

You should get if one of them is not het albino

Normals poss het snow
Hypo poss het snow
Anery poss het albino
Ghost poss het albino

If they prove to both be het albino

Normal poss het snow
Hypo poss het snow
Anery poss het albino
Ghost poss het albino
Albino Poss het anery
Sunglow poss het anery

Dean


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

If they both prove to be het albino -
Hypo het anery het albino x Normal het albino het anery
3.1% Moonglow
3.1% Snow
9.4% Sunglow 66% het Anery
9.4% Albino 66% het Anery
9.4% Ghost 66% het Albino
9.4% Anery 66% het Albino
28.1% Hypo 66% het Albino 66% het Anery
28.1% Normal 66% het Albino 66% het Anery

If neither proves to be het albino -
Hypo het anery x Normal het anery 
12.5% Ghost
12.5% Anery
37.5% Hypo 66% het Anery 
37.5% Normal 66% het Anery


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks 2 you both this helps a great deal. Even if they don't prove out to be het albino I could still produce some very nice boas. 
I am also thinking of maybe putting albino motley with triple Het moonglow would this be a better pairing, even though albino motley not het for Anery?
Thanks again.


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

m.i snakes said:


> Thanks 2 you both this helps a great deal. Even if they don't prove out to be het albino I could still produce some very nice boas.
> I am also thinking of maybe putting albino motley with triple Het moonglow would this be a better pairing, even though albino motley not het for Anery?
> Thanks again.


Yes far better pairing (If the poss het on the TH proves out!)

Chris

Sunglow motleys poss het anery (50%)
Albino motleys poss het anery (50%)
Hypo motleys het albino poss het anery (50%)
motleys het albino poss het anery (50%)
Sunglows poss het anery (50%)
Albinos poss het anery (50%)
Hypos poss het anery (50%)
commons het albino poss het anery (50%)

Thats if it does prove to be het for Kahl on the triple het

If not

Hypo motleys het kahl poss het anery (50%)
Motleys het kahl poss het anery (50%)
hypo het kahl albino poss het anery (50%)
common het kahl poss het anery (50%)


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris mate. Helps a great deal. They should look well in the pro rack. Any news from courier?


----------

